# Nice side dish or meal in itself



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Mashed potatoes any kind of your choice
Bacon
Cabbage

Saute the bacon. Not crispy and not chewy. In between. Remove from grease. Cut cabbage into slivers and saute in bacon grease until soft. Remove and drain. Combine with mashed potatoes.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Holy cow. Why didn't you put in air freshener in that recipe? Rather explosive results when you add Guinness as a chaser.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

yum yum cooked cabbage....love it when mixed with some bacon grease...lil water, cooked in the pot til soft....never had with mashed taters tho


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

Thats got to be good,,,


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You have to go the whole nine yards and make Garlic Mashed Potatoes with it. Its a wonderful thing with the cabbage. Just don't go lighting a match around your bumm !!! (and that is not a myth ... I have witnessed the methane flame !!)


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Ate it last night. Very good. Nice Irish dish?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> You have to go the whole nine yards and make Garlic Mashed Potatoes with it. Its a wonderful thing with the cabbage. Just don't go lighting a match around your bumm !!! (and that is not a myth ... I have witnessed the methane flame !!)


Witnessed?? Proud to say I have made many-a-methane flames!


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Hey Dog*

Thats Some Really Goood Eating There
My Wife Does That Also With Yello Squash,onions, And Green Pepper Mmmmm..mmmmmm...good! Thanks For Sharing Another Great Dish. By The Way How Is The Madam Coming Along? Tell Her Hello And Wish Her Well 4 Me:d


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Made it yesterday, with onions and garlic. Browned all the veggies and bacon before adding to the taters. Good stuff!

Just for grins, today I had some leftover with 50% leftover overcooked lima's, also cooked in bacon. 

Feel the bloat, baby, feel the bloat.  
.


----------

